# What size vst double basket for classic



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

I dose between 15-18g in existing gaggia double basket. Can anyone recommend what size vst to go for and what sort of difference was noticed between the old basket and vst.

Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

GS11 said:


> I dose between 15-18g in existing gaggia double basket. Can anyone recommend what size vst to go for and what sort of difference was noticed between the old basket and vst.
> 
> Cheers


The vst are recommended as having a +\- variance of 1g either side . So a 15 g one should be effective over a 14-16 g dose . 18 g one between 17-19 gram dose .

Perhaps choose which one you would more often and try that one. I haven't used them with a gaggia so can't give you a clear indication of how better it would make your extraction.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

GS11 said:


> I dose between 15-18g in existing gaggia double basket. Can anyone recommend what size vst to go for and what sort of difference was noticed between the old basket and vst.
> 
> Cheers


I've got an 18 g vst I'm not using a great deal at the moment. Happy to loan it to you, post it so you can try before you buy a new one , post it back after your done . Let me know .


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

To add to the discussion the 22g VST won't fit into a Gaggia stock portafilter, the 18g does fit and not tried the 20g in the standard portafilter as it's in the naked pf atm , but will try it later today after the visit to the dentists


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I tend to use a 18g more, but having said that I've been using the 15 for the last week.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I've got an 18 g vst I'm not using a great deal at the moment. Happy to loan it to you, post it so you can try before you buy a new one , post it back after your done . Let me know .


Thanks Mrboots2u that's a very kind offer:good:. There's an outside chance (subject to possible work commitments) I can attend the members day so may be able to collect from you if you have room to bring along.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Great to meet you at the members day today MrBoots2u, and very generous of you to lend me your vst baskets for evaluation.

Will let you have them back in the next 2 weeks.

Many thanks:good:


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Can anyone recommend the best place to purchase VST baskets for my Classic.

I'm looking for 15g and 18g baskets.

Would a tamper of 58.4mm suit these as the tamper I'm currently using leaves a gap around the edge of my current, non pressurised basket.

Jon


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

We did do a group buy on here a couple of months ago. I'm not sure if another is coming up again.

Failing that I think Coffee Hit or Hasbean do them.


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Love this place, thanks for the help.

Just found this on Coffee Hit which I'm sure most chaps know about....

Recommended Tamper for the VST 15-g 18-g 20-g 22-g: 58.35 +/- 0.05mm diameter flat face.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid is doing a raffle for a 15g basket as long as you have over 10 posts you should be able to enter.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Jonathan007 said:


> Love this place, thanks for the help.
> 
> Just found this on Coffee Hit which I'm sure most chaps know about....
> 
> Recommended Tamper for the VST 15-g 18-g 20-g 22-g: 58.35 +/- 0.05mm diameter flat face.


The 58.4 is a perfect fit and flat or curved is spot on.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I use a Reg Barber 58.4mm C-Ripple base and it works fine!

David

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well i'm finally sending back Mrboots2u's 15g and 18g vst's he kindly loaned me. Got on well with them after adjusting to a finer grind from the stock basket.

My preference was the 15g vst dosed to 16g on the classic..... saw definite improvements on extraction via naked portafilter (no more spritzers!)

If anyone is selling a 15g ridgeless vst let me know









update: now sorted for vst


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm very happy with my 18g VST. It fit's into my stock PF and since I bought a bottomless PF (a week ago) I have really nailed my dist/tamp technique.


----------

